# Phrag. la Vingtaine.



## quaker (Nov 12, 2011)

Kovachii x Dick Clements. Very pleased with this hybrid.

Hope you like

Ed


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 12, 2011)

*Ohhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyy Goooooooooooooood!!!!!!!*
I am not in love with all Kovachii hybrids.... but I am in love with this hybrid!!!!! Splendide, somptueux, impressionnant, magnifico, impressive!

I need one!!!! I must find that cross here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 12, 2011)

I have this cross and it's growing well. I hope it flowers as good as this one. I share all the adjectives formulated above.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 12, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I have this cross and it's growing well. I hope it flowers as good as this one. I share all the adjectives formulated above.




Where did you buy it, Michel???


----------



## Shiva (Nov 12, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Where did you buy it, Michel???



Cloud's Orchids, if I remember well. I'm a sucker for phrags with french names.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 12, 2011)

I went back to my original tag and found a seller with no name on the tag. It probably means Glen Decker. My cross is MDC x kovachii 'Jessica'


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I am not in love with all Kovachii hybrids....


Yay besseae hybrids! oke:


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 12, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I went back to my original tag and found a seller with no name on the tag. It probably means Glen Decker. My cross is MDC x kovachii 'Jessica'



Thanks!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 12, 2011)

I like this one a lot! Very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful color!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, and fine shape!!! What size are the blooms? Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 13, 2011)

Gorgeous blooms!!!


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 13, 2011)

Simply stunning.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 13, 2011)

Great flowers!


----------



## Dido (Nov 13, 2011)

great one


----------



## Orchidzrule (Nov 15, 2011)

This may be the most appealing (to me) kovachii hybrid I have seen yet. I echo Erythrone & Susie's comments.



Erythrone said:


> *Ohhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyy Goooooooooooooood!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 16, 2011)

I agree..very appealing


----------



## toddybear (Nov 16, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 16, 2011)

very niced indeed


----------

